# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  .: قلبي لكـ :. رواايـــــــة مــن تأليـفي

## قطعة سكر

السسلام
صباح\مساء الشكر
كيفكم ياحلويين اليوم
بعد ان قرأت كثير من الرواايات وصاار عندي شغف للكتاابة 
احببت ان اكتب روااية مجرد من نسج خياال وماهو شي حقيقي
واحببت ان اضع تجربتي الاولى هناا في شبكة النااصرة
وطبعا اخدت الابدااع من اميرة المرح وغيرها من كاتباات
.: قلبي لكـ :.
للكاتبة : قطعة سكر
هي روايــــه فيها القليل من الرجه والمرح والقليل من الحزن <<ماعليه اصبروو عاادي لوو نزلت دمعه خفيفه
وفيها الحب والرومانسيه


والرواايه ابنزلهاا الحين
ان شاء الله
الى الملتقى للبارت الاول
برب صغنون

----------


## عنيده

_نتظــــر ابداعج خيتو .._ 

_يعطيج العافيه .._ 

_موفقه لكل خير .._

----------


## قطعة سكر

التعريف بالشخصيات:
أحمد: أبوباسم طيب ومن طيبته الكل يلعب عليه ,كريم, قلبه ابيض ويحب الكل مايحقد على احد
حنطاوي خشمه زين موب طوبل ولا كبير(مخنفر) عيونه عسليه شعره زين.....ما يحتاج نكمل وصف
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................
أمل:أم باسم طيبه وحبوبه وقلبها ابيض تفتحه للكل تقريبا مواصفاتها زي رجلها أحمد 
حنطيه شعرها قصيرموب ناعم بس زين عيونها حلوة لونها رمادية خشمها طويل....... مايحتاج نكمل وصف
..................................................  ..................................................  ...................
باسم: عمره 20 سنة طيب وحبوب مزاح رومانسي يحب اختة سارة وايد ومدلعنها ويحب نور
أسمراني عيونه واسعة حلوة لونها عسلي خشمه طويل زي حدة السيف شعرة ناعم يوصل لفوق أذونه 
ضعيف بس مو عصقول طويل كان يتمرن حديد في ايام الثانوية بس لما راح  الجامعة انشغل بالدراسةوماقدر يكمل تمرين
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................
زهراء: عمرها18  سنة في ثالث ثانوي طموحة كريمة اجتماعيه حبوبة تحب النت بشكل مو طبيعي طيبة بس تغار من سارةحلوة بس مو حلاوة سارة  ضعيفة وطويله شعرها قصير يوصل لكتفها حلوة بس موب ناعم وايد ضعيفة خشمها شوي كبيرعيونها مب واسعة زينة حلوه لونها رمادية اعز صديقاتها فاطمة وخلود وعليا
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
سارة :عمرها 16 أول ثانوي سنة طيبة حنونه وحبوبة أنيقة عصبية هوايتها القراءة لسانها طويل لكن رومانسية تحب شئ اسمه حب  بيضاء عيونها واسعة لونها ازرق فاتح ضعيفة او عصقولة موب طويلة طولها وسط شعرها طويل ناعم طبيعي ما يحتاج استشوارطويل يوصل لتحت ظهرها بالنسبة لخشمها طويل حلو (سلالة) شفايفهاصغنونه حلوة ووجها كأنه بيبي فيس اعز صديقاتها ولاءو نور صديقتها الروح بالروح وبنت عمتها
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
جاسم: عمرة 13سنة في أول متوسط عصبي عنود ويحب يعاند خواته خصوصا سارة لانها عصبيه طموح
يحب الكورة جسمه زين موب متين ولا ضعيف ابيض يشبه امه ابوه يحبه ومدلعنه طويل وخشمة زي زهراء
شعره زي امة هو يشبه امه عيونه زي امة يعني نسخة مصغره من امه بس هو مذكر
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
ابو علي خال سارة
عادل: ابو علي واخو امل طيب قلبه ابيض ونضيف يحب الكل
حنطي خشمه طويل شعره اسود ناعم 
..................................................  ..................................................  ..........
عقيلة:طيبه مرة  تحب الكل ابدا ماتكره احد عندها وقت الجد جد ووقت المزح مزح منظمة وتحب الترتيب
بيضاء طويله جسمها زين شعرها ناعم وطويل لونه اسود وفية خصلات بالون الاشقر خشمها زين
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
علي:عمره 19 سنه اصغر من باسم بسنه لكن هم اصدقاء الروح بالروح وولد خاله
علي طيب مره  مايحقد على احد مزاح عصبي رومانسي يحب يقرأ  ووسيم وعنده معجبات طويل ضعيف  عيونه واسعة لونها اسود هواسمراني شعر ناعم طول شعره يوصل لاذونه خشمه طويل
..................................................  ..................................................  .................. 
عليا:عمرها 18ثالث ثانوي طيبه ومزاحة تمزح وايد صادقة ماتحب الكذب ماتحقد على احد 
حنطية  خشمها طويل شعرها يوصل لكتفها ضعيفة عيونها ناعسة لونها بني
..................................................  ..................................................  .....................
ابو محمد عم سارة وام محمد خالة سارة
خالد: ابو محمد طيب مرة وكريم ومزاح
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
خلود: ام محمد طيبة مرة الكل يلعب عليها تشبة اختها امل مرة لما تشوفوهم ماتفرقوا بينهم بالرغم ان خلود اكبر من امل بـ4 سنوات
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
محمد: طيب جاد مايحب المزح ابدا متزوج بنت خاله وعنده بنت وولد
اسمر عيونه ناعسة موب ضعيف جسمة زين خشمه زين
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................
اميرة :حلوة مرة  تحب الكل عصبية مرة متزوجة ولد عمتها عدها ثلاث ولاد وبنت
بيضاء ضعيفة عونها واسعة لونها سودا تشبه ابوهاا خالد خشمها واشافيها صغار
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
امير : عمره 21 سنة طيب يمزح وايد احياناا مزحه ثقيل ويزعل واحيانا مزحه حلو يخلي الي يسمعه يسدح من الضحك
ابيض عيونه عسلية خشمه مرة طويل شعره اشقر ولادي عصقول 
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
ام حسين عمة سارة
مصطفى: ابو حسين رجال طيب وعلى نياته كريم صبور يمزح على خفيف
ابيض ضعيف طويل ...................
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
مرام: ام حسين طيبه وتحب تمزح ماتحب العناد  ماتحقد على احد ولا تكره احد
بيضاء ضعيفة عيونها ناعسة خشمها طويل شعرها حلو بس قصير
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
نور:  عمرها 16 سنة في اول ثانوي صديفة سارة الروح بالروح وبنت عمتها فيها عناد وتمزح واييد تحب تقهر ريم بنت خالهاا طيبه مرة وعلى نياتها
بيضاء عصقوله قصيره موب طويلة شعرها حلو طويل يوصل لنصف ظهرها خشمها واشافيها صغار
عيونها واسعة ولونها اخضر
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
حسين:12سنة في سادس ابتدائي عنووووود يحب يعاند اخته وبنت خاله سارة مزحه ثقيل شوية
عصقول ابيض طويل عيونه سودا شعره زين نسخة مصغرة من ابوه هو وجاسم دائما يتفقوا مع بعض   عشان يقهرو نور وسارة
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
حسن:9 سنوات رايع ايتدائي طيب وعلى نياته مزااااح يحب اختة نور
ضعيف ابيض قصير عيونه عسليه شعره حلو يشبة نور واااايد
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
فطووم: 7 سنوات عنودة صفاتها زي اخوها حسين
نسخة مصغرة من نور ........يعني ما يحتاج وصف
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
ابو عبد الله عم سارة
صادق:ابو عبد الله طيب يدلع بناته وااايد ويخاف عليهم 
جسمه زين ابيض شعره حلو متوسط الطول عيونه ناعسة لونها اسود
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
حور:18سنة ثالث ثانوي دلوعة واااايد ومفكرة نفسها ملكة جمال العالم متكبرة حقودة تغار من زهراء وسارة واايد وتميل لامير ولد عمها عنووده مرة هي بيضاء وضعيفة وطويله عيونها لونها بني شعرها طويل لونه اشقر 
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................
ريماس :الكل يناديها ريم نادرا ماسمونها ريماس عمررها 16 سنه ويا سارة بالمدرسة  والفصل ووتحكم فيها دلوعة بس مو زي ختها تحب نفسها حقودة تغار من سارة ونور  خصوصا لما يكونو مع بعض ويتركوها لوحدها هي احلى من ختها واطيب منها بيضاء جسمها زين موب دبة لا زين عيونها ناعسة لونها عسلية خشمهاكبيرشعرها اشقر وقصير يوصل لكتفهاا
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
عبد الله: عمره تسع سنوات هو زي خواته بس هو اطيب منهم بوااايد يحب ولاد عمه قاسم وباسم ويعتبرهم زي اخوته هو يشبه اخته حور مرررررررررة 
والى الملتقى للباارت الاول

----------


## قطعة سكر

> _نتظــــر ابداعج خيتو .._ _   يعطيج العافيه .._ 
> _الله يعافيش_ 
> 
> _موفقه لكل خير .._



 
يسلمووو غناااتي
منورة الصفحة بوجودش
لاتحرمينا من هالطلة
موفقه
سي ياا.".

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلمووو عالرواية
شكلها روووووعة
ننتظر اللجزء الاول
تحياتي....}

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

التعريف يوحي انو الروايه روعه زي صاحبتها
واني اول المتابعين 
بانتظار البارت الاول 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

شكلها الرووايه حليييوة
      وان شاء الله اكوون من المتابعين...ْ~
                        تحياتي... مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

قطعة سكر 

تتاسف منكم

لانها ماجابت الجزء الاول

لانها مسافرة ان شاء الله ادا 

عودت من السفر  بسلامة

تكمل_ها_

 تحياتي

----------


## عطر الكون

ننتظرك قطعة  سكر...
تروحين وترجعين بسلامه...

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تروح وترجع بالسلامه 
بانتظارها على احر من الجمر
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

ترووووووح وترجع بالسلامة

----------


## همسة ألم

حلووه شكلها الروايه
ترووح وترجع بالسلامه 
بإنتظارهاااا

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
يسلمووو ع المرور
نورتو صفحتي 
وان شاء الله ما اخدلكم وتكون حلوووة
واسفة ع التأخير بس لان عندي ضرووف
 ماتسمح لي  ادخل كل يوم المنتدى
وعشان كدا انا رااح اكت من السبت الى الاربعاء
ورااح انزل الباارتات الخميس والجمعه
يلا سي ياا

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
كيفكم اخباركم؟؟
ان شاء الله بخير
اليوم جبت لكم البارت الاول
البارت الاول
.............................
يوم الخميس الساعة 7:00 الصبح 
طبعا الام والابو مساافرين لسوريا اسبوعين
جلست سارة من النوم وراحت الحمام ...وانتو بكرامة وفرشت اسنانها وغسلت وجهها بعد ماخلصت
راحت تمارس هوايتها المفضلة الي هي القراءة  بعيد عن ازعاج اخوتها قاسم وزهراء وبين ماهي مندمجة في الرواية جتها اضافة من ايميل شخص ماتعرفه طبعا هي كانت ساهية في الرواية فقبلت الاضافة
وحشتني شوفتك: هلا من معي 
سارة في بالها : اففففف من النحيس الي خرب علي ..... (سكتت شوي) يو من هدا الايميل غريب ولا يقول من معي افففف الحين وش اسوي
الحياة بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه: نعم انت الي ضايفني من انت ووش تبي وكيف اخدت ايميلي
وحشتني شوفتك: من انا .. انا محمد..ووش ابي .. ابي اتعرف... ومن وين لي ايميلك هدا انا جايبنه من عقلي
الحياة بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه. نعم وش قلت تبي تتعرف
وحشتني شوفتك: ههههههههههههه أي ليش مستغربه
الحياة بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه : من قال لك اني ابي اتعرف
وحشتني شوفتك: طيب انا ابي اتعرف 
الحياة بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقة : طيب انا مابي اتعرف
وحشتني شوفتك : بس انا ابي
الحياة بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه:انت تفهم عربي قلت لك مابي اتعرف على احد زين ويلا فاارق
وحشتني شوفتك:طيب بس نتعرف مابيضرش شي
الحياة بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه:اقول 
وحشتني شوفتك:قولي ياعمري
الحياة بلا صدااقه كالعرس بلا طقاقه:عمرك في عينك يااحيوان يلا بااي
وحشتني شوفتك:تعالي
الحياة بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه: نعم خير وش تبي تراك زهقتني
وحشتني شوفتك:ابي بس اعرف اسمك
الحياة بلا صدااقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه:اسمي خالد خلاص افتكيت
وحشتني شوفتك:احلف
الحياة بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه:والله بكيفك صدقت والله ماصدقت اناا كل الي قلته اسمي وانت طلبت اسمي صح
وحشتني شوفتك:لالا ابيك تحلف انك  خالد
الحياة بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه:قلت لك مايحتاج احلف ويلا باي
وحشتني شوفتك:ايه ماعليه خالد نتعرف
الحياه بلا صداقة كالعرس بلا طقاقه:انا ما أتعرف على اشكالك ياحيوان ويلا احذف ايميلي ولاتجيبه مرة تانيه لا اوريك شغلك فاهم
محمد على طول حذف الايميل 
امااا سارة قعدت تضحك وتكركر 
قااامت وقالت في بالها: مادام الحين هدا خرب علي خليني اكمل الرواية بكرة واروح اسوي لي احلى فطور
نزلت وراحت على طوول المطبخ تسوي لها فطور
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................جلست نور من النوم وراحت الحمام ...وانتو بكرامة ... فرشت اسنانها وغسلت وجهها وراحت على طوول للكمبيوتر تشوف من متصل عندها في المسن شافت بس سارة الي متصلة وحاطة مشغول 
نور في بالها : هي الحين مشغولة ليش ماجننها
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................
دخل باسم غرفة سارة وباق الابتوب حقها وهرب راح غرفته وقفل عليه الباب 
شاف احد من صديقاتها متصلة .. الي هي نور.. باسم في نفسه: خليني اجنن صديقتها خخخخخخ <<< بيسوي عملية اجرام
طبعا قلنا من قبل بااسم يميل لنور <<يعني بالعربي يحبها بس هي ماتدري ماحد يدري غير زهراء وساارة
باسم : هلا ومرحبا
نور : اهلين تصدقي كان على بالي اجننش بس كلمتيني قبل ما اسويها
باسم:حلفي قولي قسم ليش 
نور: هههههههههههه والله ليش انتي مو مصدقتني
باسم:لابعد الحلفة صدقتك بس تعالي
نور :هلا 
باسم : من انتي؟؟
نور: حلفي قولي والله ماعرفتيني؟؟
باااسم : والله من انتي
نور:سارووووووووووووه 
باسم :  هااااه صحيح من انتي
نور : باااااااي
باسم:تعالي مو تعصبي<<عرف انها نور
نور: ماعصب ماعصب اقول ذلفي اني بسكر
باسم: تعالي انا باسم مو سارة
نور عصبت : بااااااااااسمووووووووووووه ياحماااااااار لكن ماعليه اوريك 
باسم:ههههههههههههههههههههههه
نور: باي
باسم:احسن اصلا فكيتينا من وجهك << لاايحسسها ان هو يحبها
نور : اسكت مع وجهك
نور:باي
وحطت الظهور دون اتصال
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
جهزت سارة فطورها وخلصت توها بتاكل الا باسم اخوها نزل
باسم: صباح الفل والياسمين
سارة :صباح الخير  وش صاير اليوم مروووق
باسم: هاه لامافيي شي
سارة: علينا <<تبي تجننه بس ماتدري انه اخد لابتوبها وكلم نور 
باسم :اووووووووه سارة قلت مافي شي 
سارة : زين حشى بتأكلني
باسم:اوووووه سوير مسوية لي فطور
سارة: اصلا  مو لك والله احنا ماعزمناك
باسم: عاتي اقدر اسوي لي فطور احسن من فطورك مادري من تعيس الحظ الي بيأكله
سارة:ههههههههههه اتحد انت تسوي فطور احسن مني
باسم : أي اسوي ليش لا
سارة: انت النار ماتعرف تشغلها كيف تسوي فطوروبعدين ماحد  تعيس حظ غيرك لاني ماباكل خد كل انت باااي
باسم:شوكرا الحين غيرت رايي مادري من سعيد الحظ الي بيأكله يمي يم بااااي بس وين رايحة
سارة: اوه خلاص غيرت رأيي بأكل وياااك
باسم: اممم زين قعدي
كمل باسم وساارة فطورهم وبعدين قعدوو يسولفوو شوي
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
بعد يومين يوم السبت الصباااح الساعة6:30
سارة: زهراء زهراء قعدي من النوم ترى تأخرتي عن المدرسة
زهراء: اوفففففففففففففففف اليوم ويش؟؟؟
سارة: شوف الهبلة اليوم السبت 
زهراء فتحت عواينها ع الاخر: حلفي مو اليوم الجمعة مايصير ماداكرت ياربي وش هالمصيبة 
سارة : ياعلي قولي والله ماذاكرتي؟؟
زهراء : أي على بالي الامس الخميس قلت خلني اذاكر الجمعة والهي اليوم السبت
سارة:ياربي مالش الا انش تسوي نفسك مريضه يلا باي انا بروح ترى تأخرت
زهراء: ويش اسوي نفسي مريضة ؟ ماعرف
سارة : اففففففف خلاص نامي انا بقول لهم انك مرة او اقول بدلي كتبك بسرعة وحلي واجباااتك في المدرسة خخخخخخخخ
زهراء : اففففف ماني فاضية لمزحش الحين.... تدري اليوم عندي اختبار افففف بس داكرته الاربعاء وامس يعني مديني اروح اختبر وحل الواجباات خلني اوقف يلا روحي وانا ببدل ثيابي وبجهز كتبي وبنزل ومايحتاج لي فطور
سارة : وش فيش بيهزئش اخوش باااسم تدري انه مااايحب التأخير بس لحظة شكلة ماجلس من النوم .... اقول خلصي وانا بشغله 
زهراء :اوك يلا اطلعي 
راااحت سارة غرفة اخوها ولقته نسه نايم وماقعدته  بس هو سمع تسكيرة الباب وقعد ولبس بسرعة ونزل وسارة بعد نزلت

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو خيتو قطعه سكر 
بس البارت مره قصير بس يجنن
ان شاء الله البارت الجاي تطوليه 
بانتظارش 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## قطعة سكر

> يسلمو خيتو قطعه سكر 
> الله يسلمش غناتي
> بس البارت مره قصير بس يجنن
> اني ماحطيت البارت كله لان مو رااضي فقلت ابحط التكمله اليوم ... 
> ان شاء الله البارت الجاي تطوليه 
> ان شاء الله 
> بانتظارش 
> تحياتيـ ..



يسلموو ع المرور نورتي صفحتي غناتي

----------


## قطعة سكر

تابع البارت الاول
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................
باااسم : وين زهروووو ماتدري ان احنا تأخرنا
سارة:هاه أي أي لحظه الحين بناديهااا
بااسم وهو معصب حده: بسررررررررعة
سارة: اوك دقايق وراجعه 
وركبت تشوف ختهااا
وبعدين نزلت سااارة وزهراء يركضووون 
زهراء : تعالي مااجبت فلوسي
سارة:اف روحي جيبيهم اني بستانش عند البااب
رااحت زهراء ولما وصلت سارة عند البااب طرااااخ
زهراء: آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ
راحت ساارة ركيض تشوف وش صار الا شاافت ختها على الارض وتصارخ
زهراء:ااخ آآآخ يارجولي آآآآآآآآآآخ
سارة:زهرووووه وش فيش قومي بلا اخ بلا خراابيط باقي شوي وتجي السااعة سبع
زهراء : انتي الي وش فيش الحين تحقلي رجولي انرضت 
بيييييييييييييبب ببييييييب <<صوت هرن السيارة
سارة :اااااه والحين وش اقول لبااسموه
زهرااء:روحي انتي المدرسة وبعدين بااسم يرجع يوديني المستشفى
سارة : افف زين
رااحت سارة لبااسم وقالت له عن طيحة زهراء ووصل ساارة المدرسة ورجع لزهرااء
..................................................  .....................................
في المدرسة
نور:ياربي  صفرت الصاافرة وساارة بعد هي ماتجي
الا بدخلت ساارة وورااها المعلمة
قعد كل البنات على ادرااجهم
المعلمة:السلام عليكم
الطالبات: وعليكم السلام
المعلمة: اليوم درسنا بيتكلم عن..
نوربهمس :سارونه وش فيش تأخرتي
سارة بهمس:اختي زهراء
نور بهمس: وش فيهاا؟؟!
سارة بهمس:طاحت على الدرج ولا رااحت المدرسة
المعلمة :انا اسمع همس مين الي هاذي الي تقرقر من بداية الحصة للحين؟
البنات هدوووووء
المعلمة:مييييييييييين؟ ...........طيب خلني اسمع صوت مرة تانية
وكملت المعلمة شرحهاا
..................................................  ..................................................  ..
في مدرسة الاولاد
جاسم وصاحبه رائد ضاربينها مصخره على الاستااذ
والاستااذ مسكين على نيااته
رائد:استاذ تصدق وحشتنا 
الاستاذ:زين خلني اشرح الدرس الحين
رائد:يحتااج تشرح الدرس هو غير قرااءة
الاستااذ :ااااايه يحتاااج ويلا سكتو
رائد:لا استاذ مابنسكت خلنا نهدر
جاسم :ايه استاذ بس اليوم
بعض الطلاب :ايه ايه استاذ يلا
وبعضهم:لالالالالا نبي ندرس ونخلص
وو وصار فوض في الفصل
الاستاذ بعصبيه :خلاااااااااااااااص هدووووووووء انتو ماعندك حيا هااااااه ماعندكم يعني انا واقف عندكم زي الحمار هااااه انا بأدبكم ابعطيكم درسين بدل الدرس الواااحد
الطلاب كلهم:لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
الاستااذ : ولاكلمه يلا هدوء وانتبهوو
دار الاستاذ على السبورة وقعد يكتب عنوان الدرس حرف حرف
........:اااااااااااخ
الاستاذ وهو يصرخ:من هدا الي ماعنده حيا من بسرعة يوقف
الطلاب كلهم سااكتين
الاستاذ :اذاا مابتتكلموو ابجيب المرشد ليكم
الطلاب ..على نفس مااهم
الاستاذ:صحيح قليلين ادب ماعندهم حيا اخر مررة اسمع هداا الصوت ويلا يعترف لا اجيب المرشد
وانقص كل طالب منكم درجتين
وااحد من الطلاب مشهور في الفصل بثقل دمه ونحااسته ولقاافته في كل شي
.....:استاذ هذا جاسموه هو الي صرخ 
الاستاذ:جاسم روح للأدارة واناا بجي الحين
جاسم عصب حدة وتوعد في الولد
وراح هو ويا الاستاد للأدارة
..................................................  ..................................................  .....
في السياارة
باسم:اني كيف طحتي الا عمية ماتشوفي
زهراء:لا لاني كنت اركض وتزحلقت بعبااتي مو عمية ولا شي
بااسم: طيب وانا الحين اتأخر عن محاضراتي على حسابش بس
زهراء:ايه وش فيها غير نص سااعة ورااجعين
وصلوو المستشفى
باسم:طيب سكتي ونزلوو من السياارة
دخلو المستشفى زهراء وهي تمشي تعرج
باسم:امشي عدل لاتفشلينا بس

----------


## قطعة سكر

زهراء: افشلك ويش  وبعدين رجولي تعورن ماني قاادرة
راح باسم لرسبشن وبعدين دخلو ع الدكتور
باسم: السلام
الدكتور: وعليكو السلام اتفزلو ائعدو
قعدو ع الكرااسي
الدكتور:ايه الست فيها ايه؟
باسم :مدري والله طاحت من الدرج ورجولها تعورها شوف يمكن وياها رض لو كسر
الدكتور:ياست انتي مابتنتبهيش وانتي بتمشي
زهراء بصوت واطئ: شوف الفااضي وش  يقول اني ماليي الا اكفخه
الدكتور:ايه انا مابسمعش شو عم بتئولي بتتكلمي مع نفسك ولا ايه
باسم:دكتور اكشف عليها الحين والله مستعجلين
ةالدكتور :طيب ياست روحي ع الاشعه
ورااح يكشف عليها وطلع رض بسيط
طلعو من عند الدكتور وراحوو ع البيت
دخلوو البيت سمعوو صوت التلفون
تررررن تررررن تررررن
رفع باسم التلفون
....:السلام عليكم
باسم:وعليكم السلام
....:هدا بيت احمد ال ......
باسم : ايه نعم
.....:انت اخ احمد
باسم: لا والله مو موجود اقوله من؟
....: انا مدير المدرسة المتوسطة ...............
باسم: جاسم سوى شي في المدرسة
المدير:ايه وياليت تجي هنا لعند المدرسة
باسم:طيب دقايق وانا عندك
سكر التلفون
زهراء :وش صااير ؟؟ وش سوى جااسموه
باسم :مدري علمي علمش ابروح وبشوف السالفة
زهراء:واني اقعد بلحالي في البيت
بااسم:كلها نص سااعة وانا رااجع
زهراء: طيب رووح لا تتأخر
باسم :انزين يلا باي باي
زهراء باي
..................................................  ..................................................  .
في المدرسة الثانويه في الفسحة
نور: ايه وش قلتي عن زهراء ترى ماسمعت ولاكلمه
سارة:اقولش زهراء اختي طااحت على الدرج وعفر انرضت ارجولها
نور:هههههههه حلفي
سارة:يحتاج ؟؟ يعني اني كدابة
نور:لالالاههههه وش فيش خلاص خلاص صدقتش
الا وريماس طابه عليهم
ريماس:هاه وش قلتوو ؟؟ حشيتوو عني هااه
سارة :بل لاسلام ولاشي على طوول وش قلنا وبعدين وش دخلش وش اقول لنور ووش ماأقول ليها ولاتخاافي ماحشينا  عنش
ريماس:حشى زين ابقول
نور:تعالي سااروووة تدري يوم الخميس الصبح السااعة سبع ونص شفتش حااطة مشغول قلت ابجننش بس بعدين طلع اخو شالي يكلمني مو انتي هع 
ساارة:هههههههه شوف الحمار يدخل على ايميلي لكن ماعليه اوريه
ريماس:هيه هو انساان مو حيوان عشان تسميه حمار
سارة:اف وش دخلش اخويي لو اخوش 
نور:هههههههه خلاص حشى وش فيكم وبعدين مابااقي شي وتخلص الفسحة واحنا مأكلنا شي
سارة وريمااس في نفس الوقت:انتين ماهمش الا دبيتش ولا ياليت انتي دبه على علآكل الي تاكليه
نور:ههههههههه وش اسوي اجوع بسرعة
ريماس:تصدقي من ذكرتي الاكل جوعتيني
سارة:شوف الدبان اني اروح لولاء احسن ليي وانتو روحوو ملو دباتكم
ريمااس:تعالي ولاء غايبه اليوم 
سارة :حلفي جى وش فيها
ريماس : مادري علمي علمش
وقعدووو يكملوو سواالفهم وبعدين صفرت الصاافرة وكل وحدة على فصلها
..................................................  ..................................................  ......
في المدرسة المتوسطة للبنين _ عند غرفة المدير
دخل بااسم عند غرفة المدير ولقى اخووه والمدير ينتظروه
سلم على المدير وجلس
وبدأ المدير الكلام
المدير : والله ياأخ ....
باسم: باسم
المدير:اخ باسم اخوك موب اول مرة ينزل عندنا بلإدارة
باسم:يعني في مراات قبل كذا هاه
المدير: ايه عنده شكااوي كثيرة من دا الاستاد واتمنى اتمنى ماتنعاادهالحركات هدي انت مو بأول ابتدائي يعني ادا ماتعرف الادب زين احنا اهنا ونعلمك شلون الادب هدي خامس او ساادس مرة تجيني شكوى عليك ياجاسم  من هدا الاستاد طيب ليش مافي احتراام لللأستاد ع الاقل ماحترمت الطلاب الي وياك بالفصل احترم استادك الي هو عبارة عن ابوك الثااني وداانا اقول لك هدي اخر مررة اشوفك ناازل هنا فاهم
جاسم:ايه فاهم استااد هدي ااخر مررة
المدير:وبعدين انت ليش صرخت؟
جااسم:في واحد ضربني تعورت فصرخت
المدير:وانت كل مررة تقول هالكلام هالمرة بكتبك تعهد وادا في مرة جااية بيكون في فصل اسبوع عن المدرسة فاهم انتم وصغير في اول ولا ثاني ابتداائي فااهم وبعدين انت ليش صرخت؟
جااسم:في واحد ضربني تعورت فصرخت
باسم:ماعليه لو تساامحه هالمرة واداا في جايه كتبه تعهد
المدير:لا مايفيد لازم تعهد 
جاسم:طيب اخر مررة بس لاتكتبني تعهد والله اخر مررة
باسم بهمس لجاسم:اوريك جااسموه ادا رجعنا البيت ماكون باسم ان ماوريتك
جاسم :استااد عااااااااد اخر مررة والله مابعيدها
المدير:طيب عشانك بمشيها لك هالمرة لكن المرة الجااية ابتصرف ويااك تصرف ثاني
جاسم:طيب
المدير:طيب اتفضلو
باسم:طيب يلا باي<<طلع من الغرفة
المدير:جاسم انت فوت الفسحة روح خد لك حاجة تاكلها وكلها في الفصل وقول للأستاد المدير قال خلني اكل
جاسم:طيب
وراح الفصل
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
في البيت
زهراء جالسة بوحدها وتشااهد فلم مرعب الا تسمع صوت طرااااااااااااااخ
والى الملتقى ان شاء الله

----------


## قمر دنياي

وااااو روايه حلوه 
بنشوف ايش بيصير 
بالانتظااار

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الله اذا كذا بتسوي البارت دائما 
عجل زين مره روعه 
يسلمو سكرة 
بانتظارش
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

لاتتأخري علبيييييييييينا

----------


## قطعة ح ـــلوى

واااااو الرواية جناان 
...بصراحة ابداع ...
والله يا سكرة قمتي كتبي رواايات  
يلا موفقة والى الأمام دائماَ 
وتسلم الانام  السكرية
وبنتظار البارت الجاري مرررة متحمسة عشان  اعرف من الي يصرخ....
.....ما ننحرم من جديدك 
سي يآآ

----------


## قطعة سكر

هلا والله 
كيفكم
نورتوو صفحتي ياغوالي 
الله لايحرمنا منكم
بس اني ماراح انزلالبارت الجاي الا يوم الخميس
فأنتظروا البارت الثاني يوم الخميس ان شاء الله
ويسلموو ع المروور
لاعدمتكم يارب
سي ياا..:

----------


## قمر دنياي

اليوم الخميس 
ان شاء الله بتخلينا ننتظر لاسبوع الجااااااي
لالالالالالالالالالالالا خيه مايصير اليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  م

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليكم ..
يعطيك العافيه ع لبقصه الحلوه ..
بأنتظار القادم..
وفقك الله ..

----------


## مضراوي

روايه رائعه ..
يعطيك العافيه ..
لآعدم ..

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
كيفكم؟؟
للأسف مامداني انزل البارت الثاني داك الاسبوع بسبب الظروف المدرسية ووو 
واليوم جبت لكم البارت الثاني ولكم من ي هدي راح انزل البارت الثالث ان شاء الله السبت

البارت الثاني
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......

في البيت
زهراء قاعدة لوحدها في البيت تشااهد فلم مرعب الا تسمع طرااااااااااااخ
زهراء : ااااخ بسم الله وشوو ده ياعلي امايي قلت لباسموه لا يطلع بس هو مايسمع الكلام اف اقوم اشوف وشوو ده
رااحت المطبخ لقت الصحون والكاسات طايحة على الاض ومكسرة
زهرااء:بل بل بل وشووا لي كسرهم الحين اشيلهم اني احسن
راحت اخدت المكنسه وتوها بتكن سالا تسمع صوت مرة تانيه طرااااااخ
زهراء:بسم الله وش صاير اليوم 
طلعت من المطبخ وتوجهت الى الصاله
زهرااء:ااااااااااااااااخ..................
..................................................  ..................................................  ...............
في غرفة عليا
عليا:اااااااخ ااااااخ علاوي ماني قادرة تعبانه حدي
علي:ايه طيب مو تعبانه خلاص قومي باوديش المستشفى
عليا:لالالا ماني مابي اروح المستشفى ماحب اروح هناك
علي: ايه طيب بس عشر دقايق مابنتأخر يلا قومي البسي عباتش اناا استناش بره
عليا:لالا اقولك مو رايحه <<<حاسة بشي راح يصير لها
علي:هص ولا كلمه البسي عباتش وانتين ساكته يلا قومي انا استناش بره هاه
عليا:زين
لبست عباتها توها بتطلع الاامها وراها
عقيله:اماه تاخرتي عن المدرسة اه؟
عليا:لا ماما اني تعبانه بروح المستشفى
عقيله من الي بوديش ابوش مسافر وعلاوي راح الجامعة
عليا:لا ماما علاوي هنا ماراح يقول اليوم عادي لو تأخر لان محاضرته بتبدي السااعة 10
عقيله:ايه يلا روحي روحي لاتتاخري على اخوش
طلعت من الشقة وراحت للسيارة وركبت
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............
في المدرسة الثانوية_ في فصل نور وسارة
كانت الحصة فاضية فكان الفصل ازعااج حده وكانت نور ماهي عارفة تكلم ساره من الازعاج
نور:هيييييييييييييييييه بنات خلاص سكتو له هدوو شوي حشى ما كأنا في مدرسة بنات كأنكم قاعدين في سوق الحراج واني مادري بتتكلمو اتكلمو بصوت نزيل حشى
طالبه:اف انتين تراش غثيتينا كل شوي ماتسكتينا كانش معلمة بتول
نور:هيه انتين لاتشبهيني ابها لا اوريش شغلش هاه
الطالبه: وش بتسوي يعني  بتشتكي عليي عن ابله بتول مو انتين تحبيها
نور:وع  حبش شرص <<شرص:صرصور
الطالبه: وع عليش 
نور:اقول سكتي احسن لش
الطالبه:هه مو بكيفش
سارة:خلاص هيه انتين ابي اعرف من الي حرضش عليها
الطالبه:ي وجت المحاميه تبعها هيه انتي وش دخلش في السالفه هاه ماتدري ان القافة قرافه يامقرفه

----------


## قطعة سكر

تابع


نور:اني دخلتها والمقرفه انتين واشكالش
الطالبه:نعم نعم نعم 
سارة :أي والله انتي المقرفة ويلا اقلبي وجهش احسن لش لا......
الطالبه قاطعتها:لا ويش بضربيني 
رفعت الطالبه يدها تبي تضرب سارة الا تمسكها وحدة
الطالبه: اوه جت المحامية التانيه نعم في شي 
حور:نعامة ترفسش اقول لاتمدي ايدش على بنات عمي احسن لش
الطالبه:اف ياربي شكلكم كلكم ملقوفين
حور بدلع:ماحد ملقوف غيرش ياقليله الادب 
الطالبه:يااي دلوعه
حور بدلع:ايه دلوعة عندش مانع يعني
الطالبه: لا عندي دواس هاهاي 
حوروسارةونورفي نفسالوقت:سخيفهه
الطالبه:ماحد سخيف غيركم
سارة:الحقران يقطع المصران 
ومشوو عنها وتركوها وطلعوو برا الفصل
الطالبه :هيه جبانين يهربو
صاحبتها:خلاص هادويش انتين وش فيش كل ماتشوفي بنت تتشابقي وياها
الطالبه:سكتي انتي مو فاضية لش هاه
وكملو البنات سوالف وهدرة
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................
برا الفصل حور وريماس ونور وسارة يسولفوو
حور: الا صحيح ليش زهراء وعليا غايبين متفقين يغيبو من دوني هاه
سارة:يو حتى عليا غايبه وش فيها
ريماس:أي صحيح ماشفتهم اني اليوم
سارة :زهراء غايبه لانها الصبح طاحت على الدرش واتوقع انرضت ارجولها
حور بدلع :يو حلفي مسكينه
نور:ايه مسكينه ايه صح سارووه اني اليوم بروح وياش بيتكم على طوول
سارة :الله وناسة حلفي 
نور:يحتاج يعني ماتصدقيني
سارة :ايه احسن عشان تداكري وياايي رياضيات وش رايش ريماسوه تجي ويانا
ريماس:مادري
حور:خلاص روحي وياهم واني بقول لامي وابوي
سارة :حتى انتي حور تعالي
حور:لا بجي ليكم المغرب بعد ما اخلص مذاكرتي
سارة خلاص براحتش ويش ريماس
ريماس : بس عليي امتحان رياضيات بكرة وني ماجبته لان بكرة ماعلينا
سارة: ماعليه نوصلش بيتكم تبدلي كتبش وثيابش وناخدش وانتين بعد نور
نور:مايحتاج 
سارة : يو ليش عجل كيف بتحلي واجباتش
نور:حملت كتبي حق اليوم وبكرة وحملت وياي ثياب
سارة:اووه يعني مجهزه من قبل 
نور :هع ايه
ريماس :طيب اني الحين بروح لان علينا معلمه عهود واني قلت لها بروح الحمام
نور:ياعلي حلفي طيب روحي لاتهزئش
حوربدلع:واني بروح بعد يلا سي ياا
نور وسارة:سي يو تو
..................................................  ..................................................  ................
في سيارة علي
علي في باله:هداويش عليوه كل هدا لبس عباة تاخرت بروح انا بركب اشوفها
ركب الشقة فتح الباب لقى في وجهه امه
علي :اماه ون عليا؟
عقيله:يوه ولدي وش فيك من زمان نزلت لك
علي:اماه اكيد تتخيلي مانزلت ولاشي
راحو غرفتها بيدوروها
..................................................  ..................................................  ....................

----------


## قطعة سكر

تابع


في السيارة
عليا:اه علي ون راح قال بيستناني في السيارة
انفتح باب السيارة الي بجهة السائق الا واحد غريب يركب السيارة
عليا والرجال في نفس الوقت:ااااااااااااااااخ
عليا:هيه من انت وليش راكب السياره هاه
الرجال:لا من انتي انتي راكبه سيارتي
عليا:لا مو سيارتك سيارة اخوي دي
الرجال:لا اكيد غلطانه
عليا:لالالالا انت الغلطان هدي السيارة سياره اخويي يلا انزل منها
نزل الرجال يبي يتأكد اداا كانت السيارة تبعه لو لا ورجع السيارة 
الرجال:لا خيه انتي الغلطان اكيد سيارة اخوش ديك الي ورى سيارتي
عليا:هاه متأكد؟؟
الرجال:ايه متاكد مئة بالمئة هذي سيارتي وانا اعرفها
عليا:ااه ....اني...اســ...اسفة
الرجال:لا عادي
نزلت عليا من السياره وهي حدها خجلانه وركبت سيارة اخوها
نزل علي من الشقة وراح لسيارته ركب فيها
علي:بسم الله من متى انتين اهني انا ادورش فوق من زمان وانتي هنا
عليا:لا ركبت سارة ذاك الرجال بالغلط
علي:ههههههههههههههه حلفي هههههههه وبعدين
عليا بعصبيه: وبعدين مو شي وديني المستشفى بسرعة ورجعني البيت
علي مستغرب منها:ايه طيب خلاص ماصار شي بوصلش
عليا وهي تصيح:اهئ اهئ اهئ تفشلت اهئ اهئ
علي:ايه خلاص انسي السالفة
عليا:الحين بقول وحدة هبله راكبه سيارته وتشابقه بعد
علي:خلاص ادا رجعنا البيت ابعتذر منه
عليا :أي زين بس تعرفه من هو دا؟؟
علي:أي اعرفه هدا جارنا الي شقتهم تحت شقتنا 
عليا : اهاا زين عجل
..................................................  ..................................................  ...............
في بيت ابو باسم
طلعت من المطبخ وتوجهت الى الصاله
زهرااء:ااااااااااااااااخ ...ماما بابا رجعتوو ..الحمد لله على سلامتك طولتوو
ام باسم: هههههه الله يسلمش غناتي لا طولنا ولاشي كلها اسبوعين
ابو باسم:الله يسلمش صح كلام امش ماطولنا بس ليش 
ام باسم:أي صح زهور حبيبتي ماعليش مدرسة اليوم ليش غايبه
زهراء:ايه لانه طحت على الدرج وانرضت ارجولي
ام باسم:يو اسم الله عليش غناتي
زهراء:ايه ارتاحوا لا واقفين جاين من سفر اكيد تعبانين روحوو نامو ليكم شوي
الا بدخلة بااسم
باسم:هلا والله منور البيت اليوم امي وابوي هني
ام باسم:هلا فيك غناتي كيفك بعد شبدي
باسم:الحمد لله على سلامتك...انا تمام بشوفتكم والله
ام باسم وابو باسم: الله يسلمك
ام باسم: انت بعد اليوم مارحت الجامعه له؟
باسم: لا والله رحت وديت سارة المدرسة وبعدين رجعت واخدت زهراء المستشفى وبعدين رجعنا البيت توني بطلع بروح الجامعه كل اتصل مدير مدرسة جاسم مسوي مشاغبة ويا الاستاد ودانا رجعت وتأخرت عن محاضرتي ويش اسوي بعد ماليي الا اغيب 
ابو باسم:وشوووو مسوي مشاغبة الله يغربله من ولد مايجوز عن حركاته كله من تدليعش له يا ام باسم
ام باسم:الله يغربله اني اراويه هالخايب ماني مستفيده منه شي
ابو باسم:اباعاقبه هالاسبوع عشان يتأدب
ام باسم:ايه عندك اياه
زهراء:ماما بابا تبو شي تشربو ولا تاكلوه
ابو باسم:لا بنتي انا بروح انا طول الطريق وانا اسوق ومارتحت لي شي
باسم:ايه روحوو ارتاحو واناا بشتري الغدا من مطعم الحين شوي وتجي سارة يلا بروح اجيبها انا
..................................................  ..................................................  ................

----------


## قطعة سكر

في المدرسة الابتدائية للبنين السااعة 12:00 الحصة الاخيرة
رائد: وش سوا لك المدير
جاسم:هاه ماسوا شي بس كان بيكتبني تعهد 
رائد:اهاا هدا حيوان فتان ملقوف لازم يفتن ولا مايصير
جاسم:ايه انا على البيت باراويه شغله
رائد:خلاص وانا وياك
جاسم:زين الحين الاستاذ هادي غايب؟؟
رائد:أي عفر قول ان شاء الله 
جاسم: ان شاء الله مانبي حصص تعبت اناا
..................................................  ..................................................  .............
في المدرسة الثانويه لبنات الساعة 12:00
ترررررررررررررررررررررررن<<الصافرة
ريماس:واخيرا على البيت
وطلعت وراحت لنور وسارة
سارة:نورووه يالباردة خلصي اخويي يستنانا براا
نور:ايه دقيقه بس بكتب سؤال الواجب
ريماس:يالهبله مو الحين بتروحي بيت خالش له تنقلي الواجب من عند سارة
نور:ايه صح
سارة:يالا يالباردة البسي شوفي اني وريماس بنروح لحور 
نور:لالا استنوني
ريماس:اف بعدين يتطلع حور 
نور:خلاص روحي انتين وخلي ساروه ويايي
سارة :ايه يلا واحنا بنستناكم عند ذاك الباب الاسود الي قبال المدرسة انزين
ريماس :خلاص تم
راحت لأختها واخدتها وياهاا للمكان الي سارة ونور يستنو حور وريماس
حور:هداويش ماجى اخوش له
سارة استني اشوي اني قلت له وعشر
ريماس :بل تبينا نستنى عشر دقايق
نور:اصلا الحي الساعة اطنعش وخمس يعني باقي خمس دقايق
حور:خلاص بنستنى وبعدين اني كان على بالي نطلع الساعة وحده فقلت لأبوي ان احنا بنطلع وحدة
..................................................  ..................................................  ............
وصل باسم وركبت سارة قدام جنب باسم وورى باسم نور وفي الوسط ريماس وورى سارة حور
سارة:باسم باسم
باسم:نعم
سارة:دقيقه بس الله لايهينك ودي حور وريماس البيت واستنى ريماس لين ماتبدل ثيابها وكتبها وتجي
باسم:انزين بس بوديها وكلكم انزلو هناك انا بشتري الغذاء وبجي ليكم
سارة :انزين
..................................................  ..................................................  ..........
في بيت عادل ابو علي
عقيله:اااااااه بسم الله خلعتني متى جيت
...................................... والى الملتقى ان شاء الله

وان شاء الله ينال على اعجابكم
وانتظروني في البارت الثالث بعد 3 ايام 
سي ياا..}

----------


## قطعة ح ـــلوى

{..يسلمووو .. البارت حلو مرة
يلا بنتظار الباآرت الجاآي... *_^
سي يآآ...}

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

روعه روعه البارت 
يسلمو خيتو سكره
وبانتظارش يوم السبت 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

ننتظر البارت الجااااااااااااااي

----------


## ليلاس

* يعطيييييك العااااافية حبيبتي.}*


*ننتظر الباااااااااااارت الجدييييد*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو على الجزء الحلووو

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
كيفكم ؟؟اخباركم؟؟
ان شاء الله كلكم تمام
اخواني اخواتي اتعذر لاني لااستطيع دخول المنتدى اسبوعين
والله ماعندي وقت اولا:اني مريضة وتعبانه حدي
ثانياا:هالايام محرم وانا من مجلس لمجلس يعيني 
ماقعد في البيت دقيقه وان شاء الله ان شاء الله بعد العشرة ارجع لكم
ولاأنسى
عظم الله اجوركم بمصاب الحسين
وسلام

----------


## قطعة سكر

..................................................  ..................................................  ...........
مرادفي باله: من هي دي اكيد ذي اخت علي لانها تشبه وااجد بس ما شاء الله حلوة ..... استغفر الله وش قاعد اقول اناا<<<<الرجال الي ركبت عليا سيارته بالغلط
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
في بيت عادل ابو علي
عقيله: اااااااه بسم الله خلعتني متى جيت
عادل:هههههههههههه توني اليوم موصل <<طبعا هو كان مسافر مع اخته امل ورجلها 
عقيله:الحمد لله على سلامتك يابو علي نورت البيت بوجودك
عادل:الله يسلمش غناتي من كل شر والنور نورش يام علي
عقيله:شكلك تعبان خلني اسوي لك شي تاكله
عادل:لالالا بس ريح لي شوي 
عقيله:لالا لازم تاكل شي على الاقل مايصيير تقعد جدي بجوعك
عادل:لا غانتي انا اكلت لي حاجة خليني بس انام شويه
عقيلة:خلاص بكيفك بس بتصل لعلي يجيب لنا الغدا من مطعم 
عادل:طيب اتصلي له وانا بروح انام وادا وصل علي ويا الغدا قعديني
عقيله:حاظر من عيوني
اتصلت عقيله لولدها وقالت لها يروح يشتري الغدا من مطعم
..................................................  ..................................................  ...................
وهم راجعين من المستشفى دقت عليه امه ورفعه
علي:هاه.........اي زين اماه خلاص شوي وبجيبه........طيب تأمري على شي بعد.......اوك يلا باي
عليا:منهو دا؟
علي:امي
عليا: فيها شي امي؟ وش صاير
علي:لا مافيها الا العافيه بس اتصلت عشان اشتري غدا من مطعم
عليا:اهاا يعني
علي:ايه يعني
وصلوو المطعم
علي:مو كانها سيارة باسموه
عليا:ايه عفر هي ...مادري وش دراني اني
نزل علي من السيارة ودخل المطعم

----------


## قطعة سكر

..................................................  ..................................................  ............
في بيت صادق ابو حور وريماس
حور:ايه خلاص سكتو حشى هدارين انتوو
ريماس:اف روحي داكري في غرفة تانيه
سارة:لا خلاص خلينا احنا نروح الصاله
نور:اففف ماجى اخوش
سارة:وش مدريني عنه اكيد شاف احد يعرفه في المطعم وقعد يسولف وياه
ريماس ونور وحور: هههههههههههههههههه
..................................................  ..................................................  ...........
في المطعم
علي:هلا ابو الشباب
باسم:هلا والله علووه كيفك
علي:انا بخير وانت كيفك
باسم:انا بخير دامك بخير الا وش هالصدفة اليوم
علي:هههههه مدري الا صحيح مارحت الجامعه؟ غريبه جاي من وقت
باسم:ايه مارحت اليوم شغلتي شغله وامي وابوي رجعوا من السفر اليوم عشان جدي جيت اشتر الغدا
علي:صحيح الحمد لله على سلامتهم اكيد عجل ابوي رجع 
باسم:يؤماتدري ابوك رجع لو لا
علي:لا مادري لان انا توني راجع من المستشفى وزيك شغلتي شغله وتاخرت عن محاضرتي
باسم:يؤ جيه وش فيك
علي:مافيي شي بس اختي مريضة
باسم:احلف؟؟ عافاها الله ... تصدق وانا قبل كم ساعة راجع من المستشفى بعد لان زهراء طاحت على الدرج وانرضت ارجولها ووديتها المستشفى
علي:هههههههه يؤ تاخرنا شغلتنا الهدرة والسوالف 
باسم:ايه ههه يلا اشوفك بعدين
علي:يلا باي
باسم:باي
وطلع من المطعم
..................................................  ..................................................  ....................
في بيت صادق
ريماس ونور وسارة جالسين في الصاله يسولفو دخلت عليهم ام ريماس
باسمه:هيه انتون شوي شوي لاتعفسوو ليي الصاله ويلا قوموو نظفوو وسخكم
وطلعت من الصاله وراحت غرفه حور وسحبتها من شعرها
باسمه وبصوت عالي لدرجة ا نالي تحت يسمعوها:هيه انتين ليش جايبه بنات عمش هاه

----------


## قطعة سكر

حور:ااااااااف هذيني وبعدين هذا بيت ابوي وامي ومالش دخل فيني زين
باسمه:وش قلتي اراويش اني يالحيوانه امش علمتش كيف تردي هااه 
حور:لاتدخلي امي في السالفة هدا بيني وبينش ترى تحملتش وااجد روحي عني 
باسمة:اراويش اني يالحيوانه 
وطلعت من الغرفة
الي في الصاله سمعوو كل شي وتفشلت ريماس
سارة:ريماس روحي جيبي التلفون الثابت ابتصل لاخوي
ريماس:لالا عادي
نور:ريماس روحي جيبيه بنتصل لباسم
ريماس:طيب
جابته واتصلت سارة لاخوها وخبرها انه دقيقتين وواصل
سارة:ريماس روحي البسي عباتش عشان تروحي ويانا
باسمه:وين تروح معكم لا حبيبتي مافي البنات بيقعدو هنا
سارة: مرت عمي خليها تروح معانا الحين وبترجع الليل
باسمه:انا قلت مافيه
دخل صادق البيت 
صادق :السلام اوه بنات اخوي اهنا
الكل وعليكم السلام
صادق :قلتي مافيه وشوو
باسمه:ااه قلت مافيه يطلعو من البيت الا ادا تغدو
سارة :لا عمي اخوي يستنانا برا بس خلي ريماس وحور يروحوو ويانا البيت
صادق:طيب مايثير خاطر شالا طيب يلا ريماس روحي البسي عباتش وقولي لاختش
نور:يلا احنا نستناكم برا
طلعت نور وساره
باسم:وين ريماس مابتروح
سارة:الا بتروح استناها بس دقيقة
ركبيت ريماس وحور السسيارة ومشى باسم وصلوو البيت
زهراء:الله الله نور وحور وريماس عندنا اليوم
سارة:ايه عندنا جهزي الغدا ووديه المجلس احنا بنكون اهناك
زهراء:وش صاير كلكم متغيرين
سارة:بتعرفي الحين
ودخلوو المجلس
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............
في المطبخ
زهراءتحط الغدا
زهراء:باسم وش صاير
باسم:مدري علمي علمش اول ماجبتهم من بيت عمي ركبو السيارة وكلهم وجوهم متغيرين<<طبعا زهراء وسارة وحور وريماس ونور وعليا مايغطوو وجهم ويلبسوو كتف
زهراء:طيب باسم انت الحين حط الغدا لك ولامي وابيو وانا بودي دا ليهم وبشوف وش سالفتهم
باسم:طيب

----------


## قطعة سكر

..................................................  ..................................................  ............
في المجلس
دخلت زهراء المجلس وحطت الغدا وطول ماهم يتغدوا ساكتين بعد ماخلصوا الغذا تكلمت ريماس
ريماس:سارة ليش قلتي لي اجيب التلفون انتي ماعليش منها
زهراء:ليش وش صاير جايين كلكم عافسين وجهكم
سارة:ريماس خلاص اصلا اني الي سويته احسن لاتصير مشكله وبعدين امكم ماتبي الا لمصلحتكم
ريماس وهي تصيح:لا هي مو امي  فاهمه لاتقولي ا ن اهي امي هي مو امي ولايمكن تصير امي  انتي تعرفي من هي امي  امي اسمها رمله مو باسمه هذي مو امي ولايمكن تصير هذي امي اني امي ماتسوي جدي سارة تدري ان احنا نعاني واجد منها تدري انها ماتطيقنا تبي بس تتخلص منا بأي طريقه امي لو كانت عايشة احسن اني تحملت واجد خلاص ماعاد اقدر اتحمل اكثر من جدي كل الي تسويه من ورى ابوي ابوي منخدع بهالانسانه  هذي بس تبي تبعدنا عنكم وعن غيركم
حور كملت الكلام عن ريماس ونفس الشي كانت تصيح:هذي معذبتنا انتو شفتوها كيف تسوي واكيد  سمعتو وش قالت دائما تبي تبعدنا عن الي نحبه وتقربنا عن اشخاص مو معروفين انتو ماتدروو وش تسوي ماتشوقوو مستواي الدراسي انخفض كله هذا وبسبتها ماتخلينا نذاكر تخلينا خداماتها نطبخ ونغسل وننظف و
قاطعتها ريماس وهي تصيح: ومسكين ابوي مايدري وش الي تسوي به تكلم رجال من وراه ولما درينا عن السالفة بتقول احنا سوينا كذا وكذا وكله تتعامل ويانا بالضرب ماكانا كبار كأنا جهال مو حرام الي تسويه فينا وشوفينا احنا ترى مو كدا احنا من صغرنا مو كذا كله من تصرفاتها صرنا حقودين ومغرورين واني اعترف بهالشئ تدر وان اختي حور بدت تتطبخ من الصف الرابع وتقول باسة هي الي تطبخ لكن الي تطبخ فعلا وكل يووم هي اختي حور خلاص تعبت ماقدرت اتحمل زيادة ولله لو على كيفي كان خبرت ابوي من زمان الي تسويه فينا بس والله ماحب تصير مشكله والله حرام متعبتنا معذبتنا مرمرتنا تمرمر خلاص مابيها في حياتي المفترض ابوي اخذها عشان تربينا مو تعذبنا وتمرمرنا حرام والله حرام 
قاطعتها سارة:خلاص انسي اني بشوف ابوي يكلم ابوش
حور:لا لاتسوي مشكله خلاص انسي 
زهراء:ايه خلاص مايحتاج تسوي مشكله بس اني عندي حل افضل
ريماس:وشوهو
زهراء انتو جربتوا وكلمتوها
حور:لا ماجربنا مانقدر نتكلم ليها كلمه وحدة
زهراء:طيب اتفاهموو وياها او قولو لابوكم مايصير جدي
ريماس:خلاص انسو السالفة جدي الله جدي مابنستفيد شي هانسانه مابتتغير مابتوب ع فعايلها
سارة:ريماس وش رايش انتي واختش تناموا ويانا اسبوع
حور:لا
زهراء:صح كلمهاا بس ليش لا؟
حور وريماس:باسمة
نور:سارة تكلم ابوش وتقنعه ساروه تقدر بس انتو روح جيبوو اغراضكم واني وسارة بنتفاهم ويا ابوش
ريماس:سارة نور تكفوو لاتقولوو أي شي لابوي
نور:طيب بس الا متى بتتحملو 
ريماس:عانيت وياها وتحملتها من صغري مابتحملها كم سنه
حور:ايه
سارة:طيب اني الحين ابتصل لعمي وبخبره
طبعا ام ريماس وحور ماتت من لما كان عمر ريماس 3 سنوات وحور 5 سنوات وبعد سنتين ابوهم تزوج وحدة كانت في الثالث متوسط ومن راحت اول ثانوي طلعت من المدرسة لانها جابت عبد الله وبعد 3 سنين صارت ابدا مو كويسه معهم كانت تضربهم وتهددهم  وكانت دايما تخليهم زي الخدامات وهي تقعد مرتاحة  مايدري عن دواهيه لانه يطلع من الصبح على شغله ويرجع العصر والوقت الي يرجع فيه تكون وحدة غير 
..................................................  ..................................................  .....................
طبعا كل الي قالوه اسمعه باسم وراح علم ابوه بكل الي قالوه
دخل ابو باسم عليهم المجلس
ابو باسم:حور ريماس تعالوو بكلمكم
حور وريماس بإستغراب:ايه  ان شاء الله
........... والى التقى ان شاء الله

واسمحوو لي مامداني الونه
وانتظروني مع البارت الجاي بعد العشرة ان شاء الله
وان شاء الله ينال اعجابكم
وسلام:)

----------


## ليلاس

*سلامتك حبيبتي ما تشوفي شر.}*


*و الله يعطييييييييييييك الف عاااااافية ع المجهووود*

*مأجوووورة و مثاااااابة*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سلامتش خيو ماتشوفي شر 
بصراحه بارت روعه 
والروايه احلى بس 
واني أقرأ احس البارت صغير 
يعني كلما تصير عندش فرصه
 حاولي تكبري البارت 
ونكون شاكرين لش 
مأجورين 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

يعطيك العافية اختي 

مرة حلوو

بس عادد لاتطولي علينا

----------


## قطعة سكر

عدت لكم بعد غيااب طوويل
واعذرووني لاني كنت مشغوله
وهالمره نفذت طلبكم وجبت لكم باارت طويل
واسمحوو لي 
انتضروني البارت جااي

----------


## قطعة سكر

..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
طبعا كل الي قالوه اسمعه باسم وراح علم ابوه بكل الي قالوه
دخل ابو باسم عليهم المجلس
ابو باسم:حور ريماس تعالوو بكلمكم
حور وريماس بإستغراب:ايه ان شاء الله
جالس ابو باسم على الكنبه الي في الصالة
ابو باسم:تعالو بناتي قعدو استريحوو 
جلست حور بعدين جلست ريماس
اببو باسم:هاه بناتي وراكم ماخبرتوني بالسالفه
حور:خفنا تصير مشكله عمي
ابو باسم:وحتى لوو يعني لو ماقلتو للبنات ومادرينا احنا الى متى بتصبرو هاه الى متى ؟
حور:مادري بس
ابو باسم:يابنتي انتي كبيرة وعاقلة وفاهمة والمفترض اتقولي لينا ماتخافي مااتقولي اخاف من المشاكل وغيرها بعدينن هاذي بتكون مصلحة لش ولاختش المفروض تتفاهمي ويا ابوش ماقدرتي تعالي ليي اناا تترى اناا حاضر ليكم بناتي وبعدين انتو ليش ماكلمتوها مافاهمتوها يابنتي انتي ادا صبرتي الحين باجر مابتصبري عليها اليوم عاملتكم زين ياجر لا هذي مو مراة الي تسوي في اولاد او بنات رجلها جدي يابنتي ادا ماعلمتوها باجر مابتتفهم وبعدين بتعلم ولدها وبتسلطه عليكم وكذا بيتعلم منها يابنتي يعني ادا ماكلمتوها من الي بكلمها واحناا ماندري عن السالفه هاه؟
حور وريماس:............... هدوء
ابو باسم:خلاص اناا بتفاهم ويا ابوكم وبنشوف سالفة مرت هالابو دي وبنحلها يلا توكلنا على الله انا بروح لابوش
سارة:ابوي ابوي قبل لاتطلع بقولك وقول لعمي خلي بنات عمي ينامو وياناا يومين
حور:لالا بنروح البيت
ابو باسم :خلاص بنتي قالت بتقعدوو يعني بتقعدوو
مدت سارة لسانها لحور: يلا بتقعدوو غصبن عنكم
حور:وكيف نسبح وماعدنا ثياب يالهبله وكيف نذاكر وماعدنا كتب
زهراء : بسيطة تروحي انتي ويا باسمووه وتجهزي كتبش وكتب اختش والثياب موجودين ثيابنا اني وصالونه
نور:هههههههههههه صالونه واااااهههه صالونه
باسم:هيه اسمعكم تعيبون على اختي هيه ترى مارضى عليها انا
ريماس:خذلك هاه جى المحامي تبع صالونه بففففهههههههههههه
سارة:هيه ريماسوه ماسمح لش هاه لا انتي ولا زهروو ولا نوروو
حور:الا صحيح تعال باسم انت وش جيبك هنا مو المفروض عيب ماتقعد ويا البنات له
باسم:انا كيفي وين ابي اقعد وبعدين انتو بنات عمي و انتوو ماتتغطو عني ولاتستحو 
حور وريماس ونور :كيف مانستحي هاه
باسم:هههههه يعني لو بنت غيركم تخجل تكلم ولد في سني حتى لو كان ولد عمهم بس انتو عندكم الوضع عادي يعني لو قعدت وياكم عادي كانكم خواتي
ريماس وهي تحرك حواجيها فوق تحت:وطيب عندنا اسرار بنات
باسم:اصلا انتو ماعندكم غير الحش
زهراء:هيييييييييييييه وانتو الاولاد ماعندكم غير السيارات الكورة وايضا الحش
باسم:بل خلاص دويتوو راسي بروح انام احسن لي
سارة:ايه فوم عنهم لايدوو راسك اكثر
نور:الحين تبي الفكه منا هاه
باسم في باله وفي عالم ثاني:الا انتي مابي الفكه منش اخخ بس متى تخلصصي المدرسة واخدش وتكوني دايما جنبي
نور:باسم باااااااااااااااسسسسسم وين طار دا
ريماس:مدري هههههههه يمكن يفكر في حبيبه القلب
نور بغيره :لا اصلا باسم مايحب احد ومبين عليه اصلا
وبعدين نور في بالها:اني وش فيي الحين اني ليش اغار 
سارة وزهراء في نفس الوقت :وش دراكم انتوو خلوو اخويي في عالم الاحلام
حور:باااااااسم الي ماخده عقلك تتهنى
انتبه باسم:لالا أي ماحد ماخد عقلي غير السيارة الجديده الي بشتريها
ريماس:أي نوروو وبعدين انتي ليش غرتي هاه
باسم بفرح من غيرتها بس ماحب يفشلها :هاه ماسمعت ولا كلمه اففف زهقتوني بهدرتكم بروح اناام
ريماس:تعال ماتبي اعيد الكلام
باسموهوو يركب الدرج:لا مايحتاج
ولما ركب باسم بدا شباق ريماس ونور
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................في بيت ابو عبد الله _صادق
اول ماوصل احمد بيت اخوه
ابو عبد الله :هلا والله تو مانور البيت تفضل تفضل 
ابو باسم:زاد فضلك بس ابيك بكلمتين واروح ارجع بيتنا
ابو عبد الله :وهالكلمتين بتقولهم وات واقف ع الباب تفضل يأخي البيت بيتك
ودخلووو المجلس
ابو باسم:قبل كل شي والله مو عارف اتكلم بس يلا جيب جوال زوجتك ولابتوبها
ابو عبد الله:تأمر امر بس ليش
ابو باسم:كل شي بوقته حلوو
ابو عبد الله :ايه دقايق وراجع
راح جاب الجوال والابتوب وعطاهم ابو باسم اخدهم ابو باسم وحطهم ع الطاولة
ابو باسم: ابو عبد الله انت في يوم جلست ويا بناتك وتكلمت وياهم وفهمتم وعلمتهم لو خليت كل شي على زوجتك
ابو عبد الله:لا يأخوك ولا يوم جلست وياهم
ابو باسم:طيب انت تدري تعامل زوجتك ويا بناتك
ابو عبد الله: ايه والله زينه اشوفها انا مدلعتنهم ومخلتنهم على راحتهم
ابو باسم:يأخي السالفة مو كذا المرة بس تسوي كذا من قدامك وومن وراك تضربهم وتخليهم يشتغلو ويكنسو وينظفو ويطبخو ولا في في البيت شغالة والمرة مريحة الشغالة والتعب كلها على بناتك انت ماجربت يو كلمتهم او سألتهم كيف تعامل مرت ابوهم ولاحتى فكرت صح؟ انت ليش هامل بناتك هاه وغير هذا تكلم رجال من وراك وكل هدا انا دريته من باسم وباسم اعرف من البنات سمعهم وهم يتكلموو ويصيحوو ويقولو هدي المرة معذبتنا ومتعبتنا وماتخليا على راحتنا وماتخلينا نذاكر وتقول ان احنا السبب ومتهاونينن في المذاكرة معقوله صادق البنات يهالعقاله يهملوو مستقبلهم معقوله؟؟
صادق يسمه هالكلام ومصدووم حده وهوو ساكت ويسمع
فتح ابو باسم جوالها وشاف الرسايل الي من حبيبها ورقم جواله وراوااه اخوه قرأ كل الرسايل اتصل على الرقم يبي يشوف كل الي يقول اخوه صحيح لو مجرد كلام عشان يبعده عن مرته وفعلا اتصل رد واحد 
.....:هلا نور عيني.......... هلا بقلبي ........ بسوومه حبيبتي ليش ساكته
صادق:ياولد الكلب ياحيوان ياحقير انت وش تبي منها هاه ماتدري انها متزوجه وعندها عيال خاف الله يالي مو مربى 
سكر الرجال في وجه صادق بعد ماسمع الكلام _ بعد نص ساعة قام احمد(ابو باسم)وراح بيتهم بعد ماطلع بخمس دقايق دخلت زوجته
صادق بعصبية وصراخ: جاية من وين هاه؟
باسمه والخوف مأكلنه لانها اول مرة تشوفه يعصب عليها:...أ.أ م....ن بي..ت ا..أهل...ي
صادق بصراخ:اهلش هاهه اهلش لو حبيبش
باسمه بصراخ :وش تقول انت أي حبيب أي خرابيط وبعدين اني ماحب احد غيرك
صادق:وتكذبي عجل من دا الي كلمته من جوالش ويدلعش بسوومه وبسوومه حبيبتي وقلبي وغيرها بأنواع الغزل هاه وبعدين انتي من سمح لش تمدي ايدش على اولادي هاه ولا تكذبي وتقولي ويقلد صوتها بدلع شوف نظفت البيت شووف طبخت الغذاء شوف غسلت ثيابك وكويتهم وكل الي سواا دي هم بناتي وانتي قاعدة على راحتش ولا تقولي بناتك مايدااكروا هاه انتين منو الي خلاش جدي هاه ومن متى انتي جدي من الي حرضش على اولادي هاه 
باسمه في بالها:بل وش درا هده لايكون بناته قالو له اراويهم <<< تركته يبر بر ويهدر وهي تفكر كيف تبي تنتقم
صادق:لمي اغراضش ويا انتي طالق كل هالحقد الي فيش والانانينه والغرور والتكبر انا مأحبه يلا استناش في السيارة بوديش بيت اهلش
باسمه:لا صادق لالا حرام عليك هلي مابيبوني حرام اسفة والله اسفة حرام وجلست تبكي
صادق:مافيه كلام بينا( وبصراخ) يلا لمي اغراضش
خافت من نبرته وصوته وركبت تركض تلم اغراضها وجلس هو يستناهاا في السيارة
وبعدين ودااها بيت اهلها وراح يجهز ورقة الطلاق
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
مر الا سبوع بسرعة وعدى كل شي على خير بس صادق طلق زوجته باسمه _ طبعا يوم الاربعاء اجازة عيد الاضحى اسبوعين ويوم الاربعاء يجتمعو كل العائلة في بيت احمد ابو باسم
الصاله يجلسو الحريم والبنات يجلسو في غرفه سارة لانها كبيره والرجال في المجلس والاولاد في المجلس الثاني
..................................................  ..................................................  ......................

----------


## قطعة سكر

يوم الاربعاء_ في الظهر
سارة وزهراء رجعو البيت
ساره: اخيرا اليوم الاربعاء ووناسه اجازه افتكينا من الدراسه
زهراء : ايه عدل بيصير اليوم 
ام احمد:قوموا بس صلو وغيرو ثيابكم ونزلو مرايلكم بخلي الشغالة تغسلهم
سارة وزهراء:ان شاء الله
وركبو فوق وكل وحده في غرفتها
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................
في بيت ابو محمد
امير:امااااه امااااااااه
محمد:عمى روح ليها هناك وش فيك دويت راسنا
امير:افففف وش دخلك انت
ام محمد:يلا بتبدو لينا هوااش تراني م فااضيه لكم ... هاه امير وش تبي
امير:اماه انا الحين بطلع اليوم مانا رايح بيت خالتي
ام محمد:ووين بتروح حضرتك
امير:باروح البحرين
ام محمد ومحمد في نفس الوقت:ووش وداك للبحرين؟؟
امير:امااه عااد بروح هناك ويا صااحبي
رجع ابو محمد من الشغل
ابومحمد:السلام
الكل :وعليكم السلام
امير:يبا عاادي اروح البحرين
ابو محمد: ووش وداك هناك ياوليدي
امير :ابي اروح ويا صااحبي تمشيه 
ابو محمد مايرفض لأمير طلب لكونه اخر العنقوود ويحبه وااجد
ابو محمد:طيب بس ترجع السااعه 8
امير قام وباس رااس ابوه:ان شاء الله يبا 
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............
مرااد:خيوه تعرف بيت ال......
جنه:ايه الي شقتهم فوق شقتنا شفيهم؟
مرااد:لا بس اسأل
جنه:تصدق عندهم بنت خوووش شي مرره تجنن
مراد:اممم طيب
جنه جلست تسولف لآخوها عن سوالفهم مع بعض لان جنه دايما تركب لعليا وتجلس معها بس عليا ماعمرها نزلت لشقه جنه
..................................................  ..................................................  ...................
ريماس:حور اليوووم ونااااااسه اجازه وبنروح بيت عمي
حور:ايه
ريماس:خلينا نشوف لينا ثيااب كشخه 
حور صحيح قومي
قامت ريماس وحور يدورون على ملابس حلوه عشان ييلبسنوها اداا رااحو بيت عمهم ابو بااسم
..................................................  ..................................................  ................
نور اتصلت لسااره
نور:هلا 
ساره:هلا وغلا
نور:كيفش؟؟
ساره:تمااام وانتي؟؟ وحشتيني ياادوبه
نور:هههه تمام وانتي بعد وحشتيني تعالي بقول لك وش بتلبسي اليوم
سااره:بل متصله لي عشان هالسؤال بس
نور:خخخخ ايه عشان نطقم له
سااره:اممم بعدني مافكر بس وش رايك نلبس البدل هالي شريتها الك
نور:أي هي؟؟ السماويه؟
سااره ايه
نور:طيب يلا بااي بروح اجهز ماي كلوز ههه
ساره:بايات
..................................................  ..................................................  ............
مر الوقت بسرعه وجت السااعه ثمان وكان ذاك الوقت الكل مجتمعين
البنوتات
ساره نور لبسه بلوزه سماويه الكتف من الجهتين طالع وفيها سير لونه اسود وتنوره  لفوق الركبه لونها اسود كاروهات وفيها الخطوط باللون السماوي ولبسوو اكسسوارات ونص شعرهم مربوط والنص الثاني مهدود والثنتين حلوين وكأنهم التؤامتين المختلفتين
حور وريماس لبسو قميص حور لونه ابيض وريماس لونه اسود وبنطلون جينز وربطه عنق تناسب القميص وأساور وصارو حلوين
زهراء احتارت وش تلبس بس بعدين لبست بلوزه لونها بنفسجي وفيها رسومات بالرمادي وصاير الكتف اليمين طالع وبنطلون لونه رمادي بعد وبعد التكشيخ صارت حلوه
عليا لسبت بلوزه لونها وردي من الدرجه الغامقه وفيها ررسومات بالون الاسود وبنطلون لونه اسود
..................................................  ..................................................  ........................
الشباب
كلهم لابسين ثوب <<< رسميين ماشأء الله
دق جوال علي بنغمه(حبك عذب)
حبك عذب وواجمل محب نادى القلب حيدر
حبك وجد في انكتب ذره وذهب حيددر
.......
علي :الووو ..هلا كيفك؟؟ ... الحمد الله بخير وانت؟ .... دوم ان شاء الله... ايه ههههه ... انا .. الحين ببيت خالي............
بااسم:هذا مراد؟؟
علي وهو يكلم اهز رأسه بأشاره ايه
بااسم:سلم لي عليه او اقولك خله يجي هنا
علي:يسلم عليك باسم... أي ويقولك تعال بيتهم .. ماتقدر...ليش.... اهاا.... خلها تجي تجلس مع خواتنا ..يلا نستنااك
بااسم: بيجي؟
علي:أي
باسم:غريبه ماجى امير اليوم
علي:أي دق عليي قال  لي دق عليك جوالك مقفل  وقال انه بيروح البحرين قالي كان ارو حوياه قلت له لا يابو الشباب ابجلس في الديره
بااسم:اوووووه رااحت علينا البحرين ياخوك وراك ماخبرتني
علي:هههههههه وش دراني انك تبي تروح
بااسم:خلاص بكره نروح ون الصبح
علي:لا اكيد تسخر انت
باسم:لا مأسخر ليش
علي:اخوك نسيت بكره بنروح مزرعتكم الجديده
باسم:ايه صحيح.... تصدق صحيح جوال منطفي دقيقه بروح اشحنه 
علي :اوك انا بستنا مرااد برا في الحوش
..................................................  ..................................................  ............
في الصاله
ام علي: ايه سمعت عنها هذي الله لايبلانا
ام بااسم:يؤؤؤه وش هالبنت الي ماتخاف ربها واهلها وين رااحو عنها
ام محمد: وين بعد هذي اكيد هاملينها مادام عندهم بنت كذا
ام حسين: والله حاله هالزمن 
وكملوو حش تعرفون الحريم وسوالفهم
..................................................  ..................................................  ............
في غرفه سااره
سكرت عليا من عند جنه
زهراء:منهي ذي؟؟
عليا: هذي وحده اسمها جنه يتيمه ام واب وماعندها الا اخو ....(سكتت شوي) تصدقو نسيت اسمه المهم بس ذي البنت مرره حلو والقعد وياها ماتنمل
ساره :اهاا وبتجي يعني هنا؟
عليا:ايه لان اخوش عازم اخوها  وهو مايخليها في البيت لوحدها عشان كذا بيجيبها ويااه
نور:خلها تجي حياها الله
ساره وزهراء:أي والله
ريماس:ومتى بتجي
علياا :يؤ ذكرتيني هي في الطريق الحين بتدق لي دقه عشان اطلع ليها قومي زهراء وحور روحوا ويايي
زهرا وحور بملل:اففف مابي اطلع
سااره: اني بطلع ويااش
نور:طيب واني بروح الحمام
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................
نور في طريقها للحمام وقفت ع المرايه الي قبال الدرج  وكان الحمام قبال غغرفه بااسم
ركب باسم  الدرج وهو يركض ورافع ثوبه
وطراااخ صدم في نور ولان نور ضعيفه وهو شويه فيه عضلات كانت بتطيح عالارض بس هو مسكها من ايدها وسحبها نور خجلت ودخلت الحمام بسرعه اما باسم راح غرفته والموقف في باله
طلعت سااره وعليا في الحوش بس ساره انتبهت لعلي موجود فهربت بدون مايشوفها اما عليا وعلي جلسوو يسولفون لين وصلوو مرااد واخته
دخلت جنه وناظرت علي وكانت اول مره تشوفه من بعيد تبااعدو شويودخل مرااد ولمح عليا شويه بس بعدين دخلت بسرعه وتدارك الموقف الي جمعهم اول مرره في السيااره 
...........................................والى الملتقى

----------


## قطعة سكر

ابدااا ولا رد 
وينكم يأعضاء
بصرااحه انتو كذا ماتشجعوا الوااحد يكتب
ع الاقل رد بسيط لو كلمه شكرا تكفي
اما ابداا وشوو دا
ع الاقل شجعوني شوي
مدري وين رحتوا تقروون بس ماتردوون
بأنتظار ردودكم

----------


## ليلاس

*هلآ {سكورهـ ..*

*تسلمين يـــ الغاالية ع الإبـــداع ..*

*وآصلي نسج روايتك ..*

*ننتظركـ ..!*

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووو خيه
منوره الصفحه بوجوودك
لاعدمناااااك ياارب

----------


## قمرين

*خيتو  توني افرها  قريت من بداية الى ها الجزا * 

*مررره متحمسه كملي خيتو*

----------


## اعشق ابي

جووميلة كمليها خيتوووو

----------

